# dripless caulking gun



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a dripless caulking gun? As in no button to stop the flow.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I was never a fan of dripless guns...My favorite caulk gun is the Cox 41004. Let the good beads roll!


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

If you use a dripless one and get used to it, you sure can make a mess of things quick when you suddenly have to use a non-dripless one!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I could never run a good bead with a dripless...at least not a good long bead.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Fman said:


> If you use a dripless one and get used to it, you sure can make a mess of things quick when you suddenly have to use a non-dripless one!


I was about the only guy in the shop that didn't like dripless guns. I have seen some pretty good messes when someone borrowed my gun!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

The one thing I could never understand were the dripless guns with the open cage, you could never keep the spout at the correct angle unless you ran tape around the tube!


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Newborn makes it. Love it.









Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I personally like the Dripless Ergo-Tech Caulk Gun from Sherwin. I forget who actually manufacturers it. I like that it's plastic so it doesn't tend to Mar with unintentional contact and it's light. I had a metal one prior and I find this one to be more comfortable but it's all preference. 

None of these steppless caulk guns seem to be good with more viscous adhesives or caulks. The advancing mechanism doesn't seem strong enough. I still have clicker cheapy I use with thicker stuff like polyurethane based construction adhesives like PL premium and high modulous acoustical caulks.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

agree with @sayn3ver, we like the plastic dripless best. Sherwin has a decent one. The only drawback with dripless is when the caulk has an air bubble.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

These have been my goto for the last couple years. Dripless Inc. ETS2000 Ergo Composite Caulk Gun https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002CKG1O/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_oNqMDb2D08EFR

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

That's the one I use and sold at Sherwin I believe. 



Rbriggs82 said:


> These have been my goto for the last couple years. Dripless Inc. ETS2000 Ergo Composite Caulk Gun https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002CKG1O/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_oNqMDb2D08EFR
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've got 3 or 4 of the regular yellow metal dripless inc. ones. Love 'em. Only had one fall apart over the years, but when they do they completely fall apart in your hands.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I was never a fan of dripless guns...My favorite caulk gun is the Cox 41004. Let the good beads roll!


I agree, dripless guns for me are too slow and not as accurate as far as keeping the right pressure goes. I have had the same guns for like a decade while I have gone through dripless guns in between. 

The trade off for hitting a button vs performance is no contest, I feel limited when using a a dripless and I get slowed down a bit and lets face it dripless will still drip and the times you have to click the handle to ratchet it to full pressure is likely more then to just hit the stop button. 

I am sure someone has come up with a better dripless but the gun Lightningboy posted is a workhorse that I feel is much more powerful and accurate.
A few times I tested when caulking keeps coming from the tube after the trigger is released on a dripless or push button released taking the tube out of the gun and watched caulking still come out on it's own so a gun has no effect on that.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have been using the dripless ergo guns for a very long time and won't use anything else. I find they push heavier materials easier than other types, are lighter and tougher. I throw them off roofs to free up a hand when going down ladders.When I started painting in the 80's the guy I worked for used the ratchet type because they were cheaper. I was using the dripless kind before I started painting.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> These have been my goto for the last couple years. Dripless Inc. ETS2000 Ergo Composite Caulk Gun https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002CKG1O/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_oNqMDb2D08EFR



+1 non-dripless drive me bananas, I have not experienced any issues people are claiming with good dripless beads. You get into certain situations on ladders or cramped spaces and using the gun single handed where having to hit that button as a separate step is inconvenient, especially if you have to do it instantaneously.


----------



## newbrush (Jul 19, 2008)

I use a Cox 41004 XT extra thrust. 18:1 thrust and can switch dripless off and on.


----------

